

Girls Learning Code Taking the Tech Scene by Storm - enemtin
http://www.hubba.com/girls-learning-code-taking-the-toronto-tech-scene-by-storm

======
charleshaanel
Nice share. For the discerning ear, it really demonstrates how this
initiativeis not about reverse sexism but about creating a safe environment
where the kids feel good about learning.

In the video on the page
([http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=M...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=MCzD4cZKNeU#)!
) some of the students say:

"I really like robotics"

"I really like the _hacking_ stuff...I feel like I'm famous,I can do whatever
I want on the computer now"

"when you're with all girls, it's easier to speak up, cause boys tend to you
like laugh at you for what you're saying more, and I think with girls it's
easier to be yourself, really"

"I like that it's just girls too, because no one actually knows this stuff no
one can be like I'm better than you because I know this and you don't"

"we don't judge other people we're learning all this stuff together"

....reminds me of a great talk by Ben Horowitz "Ben Horowitz: The future of
humankind is dependent on Technovation girls" (cheeky title, his not mine)

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wQnDDKDiSy8>

~~~
enemtin
It's a pretty inspiring place to be, watching these young gals tackle big
problems and feel confident and proud of what they are building. Thanks for
the link to the Ben Horowitz talk!

